# White Anubias!



## Wiccandove

Took me forever but I finally got my hands on white anubias. Well, almost - the seller didn't ship to Canada so they are in my friends house in the states until the beginning of June when he'll bring them to me. Heres the pic he sent me from his cell. Very expensive, very small, very excited!


----------



## Kimchi24

Whoa, never heard of them but they look epic. if you grow them out enough to propagate let me know


----------



## jumpsmasher

congrats! can't wait to see them grow out for you!


----------



## Wiccandove

Their here! They are the same size as anubias nana petite so it will be a while until I can propagate them. Sorry pictures aren't the best all I have is a camera phone.


----------



## Wiccandove

A close up


----------



## Mossman

Awesome! That looks really cool in your Buce tank.


----------



## jimmyjam

ouuu wee, they look pretty sweet man, Im waiting for my buddy in vancity to ship me some. Hope to get some this winter


----------



## Ding

When I read this, cell didn't mean cellular phone at first ! LOL


----------



## bigfishy

For more information, it's called Pinto Anubias


----------



## Mossman

bigfishy said:


> For more information, it's called Pinto Anubias


Are you sure? Why do you think Pinto?


----------



## bigfishy

Mossman said:


> Are you sure? Why do you think Pinto?


No, I am not sure

BUT...

I saw the plant list from a supplier in Germany labelled the "White Anubias" as Pinto, so I assumed they were being called Pinto. In UK (United Kingdom), people called them pinto as well.

$15 each (affordable price)

Then I went and did a little research, and I found out there were several versions of this Anubias. Some labelled as "White", some as "Marbled" and some as "Pinto".

Maybe they are the same plant or maybe they have different genetic, or they have different variations to have different names.

At this moment, there are just too little information for me to conclude anything.


----------



## bigfishy

Base on the $15 initial cost + shipping + markup and etc. 

You might see them in shops across GTA for $40-$80 each or possibly $100+ each (if it is hot in the market) in the near future.

In the end, it is still an expensive plant.


----------



## Fishfur

Very handsome, should be quite impressive when it gets some size.

We tend not to see many variegated plants in this hobby, nothing like so many as you see in terrestrial plants. But they have some characteristics worth noting, which may help these Anubias retain their colours.

Variegated leaf areas coloured white or yellow lack chlorophyll, so they produce no food for their plant. This tends to mean slower growth. Given how slow Anubias are already, it might be a significant slow down. They may also need somewhat more light intensity than an all green version, for the same reason.

There is also a possibility for 'reversion'. This can happen if light is not quite strong enough, in which case new leaves may come in all green. If that happens, consider an increase in light intensity, or closer position to the light and it may be best to remove the all green leaf, perhaps a bit of the growth tip along with it, if it's big enough to allow this. Usually tip pruning results in at least one more branch anyway, so it's not a bad thing of itself to do.

When a rhizome branches, there is also a potential for what gardeners call 'rogue' growth ( all green growth ). If a new branch or growing point comes in all green, it should be 'rogued out', that is, pruned off right away. The pruned off portion can often be grown on as an all green plant. 

If rogue growth is allowed to remain on the plant it may cause the whole plant to revert to green and lose its variegation. It depends on just how the variegation works in a given plant, but is not worth the risk to leave the rogue shoots unpruned.

Hope it grows into a lovely specimen for you, but it's best to keep an eye on the new growth for awhile to ensure it looks like it should and take steps if it does not.


----------



## planter

White anubias? What sorcery is this?


----------



## woopderson

Here's an Anubias Pinto that some friends and I split.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam

No its def not pinto, pinto is much bigger, its like the white version of barteri



Mossman said:


> Are you sure? Why do you think Pinto?


----------



## bigfishy

jimmyjam said:


> No its def not pinto, pinto is much bigger, its like the white version of barteri


ok..

Base on the 2 photo below, this is the verdict? 

so Anubias nana = small version of anubais

but Anubias nana pinto = big version of white anubais

and Anubias white = small version of white anubais

correct?

If not, I am more confuse!


----------



## bigfishy

or is it the ultra small version of nana?

Anubias nana "mini" = the tiny version of Anubias nana

and

Anubias "White" = the white version of Anubias nana "mini"

correct?



woopderson said:


> Here's an Anubias Pinto that some friends and I split.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yours look like marbled anubias


----------



## cb1021

Well you guys need to understand that plant names for these "variants" are not used consistently. Look at the fancy/random names used for Buce. 

There are 2 types of nana. One is tiny leaves 1cm or less in diameter. Other type is 3cm in diameter.


----------



## woopderson

Agreed with cb1021, it's inconsistent naming. Mine was from the Denerle line..I threw the tag out but I believe it was Anubias Pinto. I will see if I can find the tag

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jumpsmasher

Generally as far as size goes 

Anubias 'White' -> anubias "petite", and all the new leaves so far are almost 100% white although my experience with the one i have is so far it is much smaller than petite, leaves around less than 1cm but i might just have a very young plant (and these ones take a long time to grow out). Still very pricey (~ $100)

Anubias 'Pinto' -> anubias Nana. under good lighting the new leaves might be almost all white and some will display only a bit of white, while others might be mostly green. size wise pretty much the same size as anubias nana, grow much faster than Anubias 'White'. Prices have come down quite a bit on these (~ $25 for pots) as they have been mass produced by Dennerle, and probably other producers as well.

There are also some other white ones being marketed in other parts of the world like While Alba, White Platinum, Indonesian White, etc;


----------



## bigfishy

I heard that the whiteness on the leaves were caused by a plant virus, is that true too?


----------



## jumpsmasher

Not sure if it is a virus, but i doubt it, they are white because there is an absence of chlorophyll in the tissue. you get naturally occurring 'variegated' forms (and some unnatural ones) of aquatic plants all the time which are further propagated.



bigfishy said:


> I heard that the whiteness on the leaves were caused by a plant virus, is that true too?


----------



## SimplyFishKeeping

The cultures from Germany are Anubias Pinto. I have one myself from the supplier Denerle (sp?).

I think it comes down to the total percentage of white leave. The names associated with them are inconsistent at best.

Pinto/White/Snow White/Stardust/Variated just for example. In my personal opinion it just depends on the plant and the total percentage of leaves that it's throwing off as being solid white. Stardust for example with have a speckling effect of white on the green leaves. Variated seems to have leaves that are part green and part white. Pinto has a close ratio of leaves being produced that are solid white or solid green. White/Snow White are just fancy names for the same plant There the ratio of white leaves to green leaves is even higher. I've seen some examples where 90-95% of the leaves are a nice solid white with very little green speckling on them. I'm sure the owners cull the green growth though and direct the plants energy to focusing on the white growth. 

Chlorophyll deficiencies in even the same sp. of plant wont show themselves as being identical in different plant. I'm sure the process for creating these plants is the same that occurred with Discus. Cull inferior specimens and line breed by splitting accordingly. Over time the plants will show a more consistent growth along the traits that are being looked for. 

Either way they are all beautiful plants.


----------



## bigfishy

I just received it, and it is confirmed as nana and not nana petite 

It is in normal price too, not cheap, but not crazily expensive! 

$25!  shipping included!


----------

